# kilns



## garyrg (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone built the dehumidifier kiln that was written up in the American Woodworker in 2002? I have a mill with a bunch of lumber that is sitting at 12-20%. I need to get it down to furniture grade. If you have a better smaller kiln, I would be pleased to hear about it. Thanks


----------



## cornflake (Jan 13, 2011)

i recommend building a solar kiln its cheaper to build. however it takes longer to dry wood but it is more forgive in terms of trying to fast its very difficult to case harden the wood with it


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Gary,
I just built another dh kiln using Daren Nelson's. I had to hybridize my last one to include some solar aspects as well. His plans are well worth it.
Rich
Eberlywoods.com


----------



## cornflake (Jan 13, 2011)

here is a link for solar kilns http://www.allwoodwork.com/article/woodwork/solarkiln.htm


----------



## peterrum (Jan 24, 2011)

I modelled a 10'x5' solar kiln on Sketchup and entered it into their 3D database. Just search Solar Kiln if you are interested. I haven't built it yet but plan to do so this summer. I expect that it will hold a few hundred board feet of lumber.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gary, I have a Nyle DH kiln; were the plans in AWW based upon a home made unit or a commercial one such as the Nyle?


----------



## garyrg (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I would like to build a solar kiln but I don't have a good place on my property to put one….....I could not get enough sun and I live at 49 degrees north.

The AW unit was similiiar to Darrens. It ran on a small home dehumidifier unit and would dry about 300 feet. I am nervous about the safety aspect of putting one in my shop. For those of you that use Darrens, do you have it in your shop or outside?

Scsmith42, what do you think of your Nyle unit? I did some reading on them but did not find any prices.

Gary


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

i built one useing daren's plan it is in the shop and works very well


----------



## garyrg (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you plug your dehumidifier into a power strip. I am nervous about leaving a home unit running continuously on the light plug in cord that is supplied. Any thoughts.

Gary


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

I might as well chime in, my name is getting thrown around a lot. Gary you seem concerned about safety, I'm with you all the way, I'm the biggest worry wart you will ever meet. My personal kiln sits (and has for 6 years) in my sawmill shed with all my inventory/my sawmill/my tractor…$$$. Not to give anyone more concern, but if you think about one of these home d/h units running continuously in say your basement (and they are designed to do just that) when your family is asleep upstairs, that would be much scarier IMO if one failed (I assume we are talking fire here). I do suggest a power strip, if nothing else for ease of use, and it is an added safety measure.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep a dehumidifier in my shop all summer. Whenever I bring new wood in, the water that I remove from the dehumidifier will more than double for about 2 weeks - and the new wood moves, warps, cups and sometimes will straighten back out. I keep the unit on a dedicated circuit sized to the unit and is in the middle of the floor away from everything.


----------



## garyrg (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input gentlemen. I am trying to get as much infromation as possible before I build the kiln. By the way Daren, if you ckeck your inbox, you will see that I did buy your plans also. I llike what I got. Thanks.

Gary


----------



## ohiogary (Feb 22, 2011)

I built a solar kiln 5 years ago and it really does the job, it will hold around 600 bdft of lumber, i generally air dry for 6 months prior to going into the kiln. It usually takes around 30 days to bring it down to 7% mc during the months of June, July, Aug, Sept. I havent had any problems with dry lumber other than drying red elm, the lumber twisted and did all sorts of things, but what was usable had some very unusual grain patterns. cheap to operate.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you are looking at putting in a real kiln you may want to check out these folks. http://www.ebacusa.com/

They make dehumidifiers for wood kilns that will bring the temp high enough to kill critters and dry the wood. They have different sizes based upon the size of kiln you are building and include the controls to monitor progress. It does not eliminate the requirement to air dry outside first.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gary, in answer to your question, I have been very pleased with my Nyle unit. I use the Woodmizer version of the L200, which is sized for up to 4000 bd ft of lumber. Make no mistake - this is a commercial grade DH kiln designed for continuous operation.

For a smaller volume, if I were you I'd go with Daren's design. I've know him for several years via other forums and have a lot of respect for his knowledge and general horse sense.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

I have my DH kiln (bought Daren's plan) in my shop - on a dedicated AFCI circuit. My shop is separate from the house.


----------

